# delivery in ER



## ggparker14 (Mar 6, 2012)

20 week pregnant pt delivers in the ER and the baby is deceased. What would be appropriate diagnosis codes for the delivery?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jmcpolin (Mar 6, 2012)

I dont know much about OB but I keep going back to 632 and 644.21


----------



## Bready (Mar 7, 2012)

If the patient spontaneously delivered in the ED, I would use 634.92. (miscarriage)

If the patient was in labor in the ED and your physician was in attendance for the delivery, you might use the following:-
644.21
658.11
V27.21

At 20 weeks a fetal demise could be considered a stillbirth.


----------

